# Kubota b2320 - how to attach a trailer with a 2 inch ball hitch



## skcup (4 mo ago)

hi all, i feel a bit like an idiot for having to ask this but i am about at my wit's end. i have a b2320 and a small/light utility trailer that i'd like to use together but my tractor doesn't have a standard hitch receiver bar thingy. the bar is rectangular and has a pin hole in it (aligned vertically) and my trailer sits on a 2 inch ball hitch. I had assumed I'd be able to just attach either a bar or a ball directly to the bar sticking out of the back end of the trailer but as it's rectangular, it doesn't fit the standard set ups I can get in the hardware store. as well, the bolt style balls are too big for the pin hole in the bar attached to the tractor. 

do i need some kind of adapter? i've tried googling but i'm not sure if i'm describing the situation correctly and am not having any luck. i had no idea this would be a challenge at all! any help appreciated.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

You need a "draw bar" check these out ..... Kubota b2320 draw bar at DuckDuckGo


----------



## skcup (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> You need a "draw bar" check these out ..... Kubota b2320 draw bar at DuckDuckGo


thanks, so simple. much appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What size hole is in your hitch? There are different capacity trailer hitch balls, I have a couple that have different size bolts, depends on the capacity. How about an ATV or garden tractor trailer hitch ball?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

2billt said:


> You need a "draw bar" check these out ..... Kubota b2320 draw bar at DuckDuckGo


If you use this type of hitch with a trailer be prepared for the trailer to lift the hitch.
This can have some serious and expensive results. When using such a hitch you should secure a chain to limit how high
the hitch can travel. Most tractors have no mechanical stop on lift height and tractor damage can easily occur.
Your fixed drawbar on the tractor is the designed pull point, you should be able to find a ball that will fit the hole,
unless trying to fit a 2-5/16 ball on a small drawbar with a 3/4 or smaller hole.








This is a hitch I made for 3 point use it has a standard 2" reciever in it.
You can see the chains that I have for a limiter they run down to a clevis on the tractor drawbar to prevent the trailers from 
lifting the hitch to high. This is common while loading or unloading a trailer,
it can also happen when traveling downhill if the lift arms are mostly lifted the load can push the lift arms up untill things 
contact the rear of the tractor damaging equipment and or the operator.


----------



## skcup (4 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> If you use this type of hitch with a trailer be prepared for the trailer to lift the hitch.
> This can have some serious and expensive results. When using such a hitch you should secure a chain to limit how high
> the hitch can travel. Most tractors have no mechanical stop on lift height and tractor damage can easily occur.
> Your fixed drawbar on the tractor is the designed pull point, you should be able to find a ball that will fit the hole,
> ...


it also attaches to the toplink - this is essential? thanks, i think our tractor guy next town over has something like these in stock, i can pick one up.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine does,









The straight drawbars have a non-rotating lock you can get,


----------



## vincent.gajewski (7 mo ago)

Some tractors can add a reciever to the front. I haceva bx with front hitch reciever. . I use to push camper into its spot.


----------

